# Fishing Partners Needed!



## flounderman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Live on the water in Grand Lagoon Boat Basin! 2 boats
Retired, looking for a fishing partner for day fishing, also night flounder gigging! 
Text or call me at 850 393-0257 to maybe hook up!


----------



## FlounderHunter (May 29, 2018)

Are you in Grand Lagoon as in Panama City? Just curious, used to gig a lot when I lived in that area, live in Mobile now. Have family that still lives there though.


----------

